# RioSwap 2018



## Your Group Ride (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's my annual reminder about RioSwap. 

It's RioSwap time everyone! We're celebrating 9 years of our favorite local gear swap. Those of you that have attended this event in the past know that it's as much a gear swap as it is a season kick-off party. Even if you're not buying, selling, or trading, you should swing by for a drink or 3. 


RioSwap 2018 will take place on Monday, February 26th in the Rio Grande Mexican Restaurant Agave Room (upstairs of the FoCo Rio). Doors open at 5pm for vendors and 6pm for the general public. Vendor tables cost $25.00, general public entry is FREE. The nice thing about RioSwap is, the prices get better as the vendors continue to spend their newly found cash on RioMargs. 
In addition to the Rio Grande Mexican Restaurant, we'd like to thank Bike Fort Collins for sponsoring the event. Their support of the event keeps it free. 

This isn't just limited to bikes, any outdoor gear is welcome. 
As in years past, there will be a free Rio salsa bar. 
The Rio bar will be open and serving world famous Rio margs and local beers. 
Absolutely NO outside alcoholic beverages are allowed in the Agave room. Not only is this incredibly disrespectful to our hosts but it also puts the Rio's liquor license in jeopardy.

What: RioSwap a gear swap and social event.
When: Monday, February 26th 6pm-10pm
Where: the Agave Room above the Fort Collins Rio
How Much: Free to enter, $25.00 to sell. Table must be reserved and paid for in advance. 
Questions: [email protected] 

Reserve a table: 
Please click the following link to reserve a table. After you fill out the form, you will be asked for your PayPal payment. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...UYvaLW1USYUeSIBEm7YOcl_g/viewform?usp=sf_link


----------



## Your Group Ride (Mar 8, 2009)

RioSwap 2018 is tonight everyone! I still have a couple tables available. Free entry, tables are $25.00. Margs for as far as the eye can see. 
https://goo.gl/XJg4c1


----------

